# Senile,Non Senile versus Senile Cataract



## amitjoshi4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Please share your views on this. If a Physician doesnt state Senile cataract even when the patient is Above 15, can we go to senile category. Look at this article 
*Senile vs unspecified cataract in elderly patients *
Coding Clinic, *September - October 1985* Page: 10
*Question:*

Can the code for senile cataract be used if the physician has not indicated the term_senile,_ but the patient is over 70 years of age?

*Answer:*

No. Cataract, unspecified, is coded 366.9. Inform the physician that the type of cataract should be documented so that the hospital can maintain quality control of data for use within and outside of the hospital.

Even with answer i am not convinced because 
Please look into *page 106* of tabular list of ICD 9-CM section *366.1 senile cataract. *Below postfix 5 digits codes letter *A *has been noted. Which means Adult (15+ years)? This patient if 1932 borne which means all cortical, nuclear and posterior subscapular codes fall under senile cataract. 

So if we have type of cataract mentioned and it falls under both category senile or non senile, we can look forward to use it based on age factor whether the physician states it or not.

Have your opinions


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Amit

How are you? your research is fantastic as always 

what i can understand from your question is your disagreement to that coding comm article is based on that letter "A". I think you misunderstood the meaning of that letter, that A means this code can only be used for adults.
like the symbols given for male genital codes and female genital codes.

what do u think about it.


----------

